# Hydor inline heater on a Tetratec EX1200



## Aeropars (31 Mar 2010)

Hi Guys,

Simple question!

Will any of the Hydor inline heaters fit on a EX1200 without downsizing the pipework?

Lee


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Mar 2010)

Yep, the 300w ETH300 fits fine.  Using one right now


----------



## Aeropars (1 Apr 2010)

Excellent! Thats what I'll be buying today then!

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Aeropars (1 Apr 2010)

BTW, wheres the cheapest place to get one from?


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

Not sure at the moment, but I wouldn't pay much more than Â£35


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2010)

Cheapest place at the moment is warehouse aquatics, I'll be ordering one soon as, since hydors warrenty people have been atrocious.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

I think it was Warehouse I bought two from last year.


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2010)

It's where I got mine from originally too. They have "magic fish" which are killifish kits at the moment in the sale, I'm very very tempted by those, always fancied a go at killis, and the kit can then be used to breed the ebay egg packs!


----------



## glenn (1 Apr 2010)

does this mean that i will need to buy a adaptor when i use the 200w version on a EX1200?


----------



## Garuf (1 Apr 2010)

Yup, they strangle the flow pretty badly when you do though.


----------



## glenn (1 Apr 2010)

hmm, i might run a smaller filter (105 maby)next to the EX1200 then where its sole purpose would be for the ETH and a inline diffuser or reactor. 
-sory for the hijack :silent:


----------

